

ShowHN: I built a Reddit.com Realtime mashup - JonathanBouman
http://www.scrolldit.com/?r=/new

======
nandemo
Cool.

Although my first reaction was surprise at how awful the default front page of
reddit is (I do use reddit but I don't subscribe to the pic- and meme-heavy
subreddits).

How about text snippets for the text links?

~~~
JonathanBouman
Just pushed out a new version with support for text snippets! Expect it within
10 minutes :) You like it?

~~~
nandemo
That was quick! But... it's not working here. What I meant was, instead of
just the title, also output a snippet of the linked page (similar to what
Facebook does when you post a link).

~~~
JonathanBouman
Mmm, I need to rely on external JSONp services, since I've to code everything
clientside to keep it scalable. I'm not sure how I could fix this, anyone an
idea?

------
JonathanBouman
Subreddit example: <http://www.scrolldit.com/?r=pics/new>

Everything is clientside javascript. Amazon Cloudfront is used as hosting (See
[http://aaronblohowiak.com/using-amazon-s3-and-cloudfront-
to-...](http://aaronblohowiak.com/using-amazon-s3-and-cloudfront-to-host-a-
stat)). So scalability issues are impossible.

Works great on iPad/iPhone/Android. Any feedback?

~~~
angryasian
looks down to me, I just see the Loading new posts ? is it slow ?

~~~
JonathanBouman
Could be that your connection is a bit slow. It preloads the images (in order
to fetch width & height) before it renders them. On slow 3G connections it
could take a minute. I advice you to use wifi. Does it work after F5?

------
ktsmith
The new content pushing in from the top displaces content you may currently be
looking at. If you are reading a text snippet, or starting an embedded video
and new content comes in it's easy to lose where you were as the content
pushes down the page and changes the columns as well.

~~~
JonathanBouman
That is true. I haven't found an elegant solution for that, do you've a good
idea? I thought about only loading new content when the 'scrolldit' logo is
visible for a user.

~~~
ktsmith
Perhaps you could preload the content but not push it into the page. Then
provide some kind of a visual indicator that new content is available. A
slider on the side of the page that grows with the current position moving
down the bar as more new content is available. You could then push that
content into the page as they scroll up from the current position. This gives
the user the benefit of knowing that there's new content available without the
page shifting around the content they are viewing.

~~~
JonathanBouman
Thanks ktsmith! Will note it down and see what's possible.

------
aespinoza
Very cool!!!

~~~
JonathanBouman
Thanks! Feel free to suggest new features :)

